# Missing Hairless Chinese Crested



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

DogLost - Lost: Brown Chinese Crested Hairless Female In South East (RM10)

Flora has been missing since Friday! Please help if you can. Thank you!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

The little lady has been found, and will be home with her owner shortly.


----------

